# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Delibera di consiglio per cessione azienda

## kennedy08

Cooperativa: ritenete che sia sufficiente la delibera di Consiglio di Amministrazione per effettuare una cessione di ramo d'azienda o e' necessaria quella dell'assemblea? 
Lo Statuto prevede che il consiglio di amministrazione "... gode di ampi poteri" ...  :Confused:

----------


## mazzanti

06.12.2008 
Bisogna vedere se l'operazione pu&#242; rientrare nell'oggetto sociale (cosa di cui dubito fortemente) e se tra i poteri degli amministratori &#232; specificato che ci sono tutte le operazioni di amministrazione straordinaria ed ordinaria o se esistono atti che presuppongono una deliberazione assembleare. 
Generalmente la cessione di un ramo aziendale &#232; un atto di straordinaria amministrazione. Quindi io consiglierei comunque una deliberazione assembleare "prudenziale". 
Tuttavia non le nascondo che se tra i poteri degli amministratori c'&#232; anche la straordinaria amministrazione e non esistono atti che presuppongono un placet assembleare, la cessione potrebbe aver luogo anche con la sola delibera degli amministratori. 
Ma nulla vieta che comunque gli amministratori sottopongano all'assemblea l'operazione, quanto meno per ottenere un parere favorevole. Non si sa mai.... :Smile:

----------


## kennedy08

> 06.12.2008 
> Bisogna vedere se l'operazione può rientrare nell'oggetto sociale (cosa di cui dubito fortemente) e se tra i poteri degli amministratori è specificato che ci sono tutte le operazioni di amministrazione straordinaria ed ordinaria o se esistono atti che presuppongono una deliberazione assembleare. 
> Generalmente la cessione di un ramo aziendale è un atto di straordinaria amministrazione. Quindi io consiglierei comunque una deliberazione assembleare "prudenziale". 
> Tuttavia non le nascondo che se tra i poteri degli amministratori c'è anche la straordinaria amministrazione e non esistono atti che presuppongono un placet assembleare, la cessione potrebbe aver luogo anche con la sola delibera degli amministratori. 
> Ma nulla vieta che comunque gli amministratori sottopongano all'assemblea l'operazione, quanto meno per ottenere un parere favorevole. Non si sa mai....

  Sicuramente hai ragione (proviamo a darci del tu) quando dici che "sarebbe meglio in ogni caso che passasse in assemblea .." quello che mi preme invece e' farlo nel + breve tempo possibile. 
Quando i soci sono + di 350 diventa complicato passare dall'assemblea.
Il mio problema potrebbe essere il notaio che potrebbe chiedermi il verbale dell'assemblea e quindi bloccarmi la cessione... cosa rispondo al notaio?

----------


## mazzanti

06.12.2008 
Bene per il tu.
Allora:
a) controlliamo lo statuto e vediamo cosa dice
b) se è inevitabile, tocca passare per l'assemblea per forza 
c) se no, sei a posto e fai solo una delibera di c.d.a.. 
Credo che una coop di queste dimensioni abbia previsto un caso del genere ed evitato il ricorso all'assemblea ma non posso saperlo con certezza.
Fai questo controllo.
Poi magari ci sentiamo. :Smile: 
Ti lascio il mio fax 0533.382296. Se vuoi mandarmi lo statuto me lo guardo...

----------


## kennedy08

> 06.12.2008 
> Bene per il tu.
> Allora:
> a) controlliamo lo statuto e vediamo cosa dice
> b) se è inevitabile, tocca passare per l'assemblea per forza 
> c) se no, sei a posto e fai solo una delibera di c.d.a.. 
> Credo che una coop di queste dimensioni abbia previsto un caso del genere ed evitato il ricorso all'assemblea ma non posso saperlo con certezza.
> Fai questo controllo.
> Poi magari ci sentiamo.
> Ti lascio il mio fax 0533.382296. Se vuoi mandarmi lo statuto me lo guardo...

  Gentilissimo.
Il CDA, recita lo statuto, "..gode dei + ampi poteri.." e non specifica null'altro.
Nell'oggetto sociale non si parla specificatamente di operazioni di cessioni d'azienda, ma si parla + genericamente, fra le altre cose, della possibilita' di poter compiere tutti gli atti ed i negozi giuridici necessari o utili alla realizzazione degli scopi sociali.
Pero'  sembra cosi' strano anche a me che una societa' di tali dimensioni debba ricorrere all'assemblea praticamente sempre..
mi tocca sentire il notaio.
giusto?

----------


## mazzanti

09.12.2008 
Scusa, non mi hai detto che cosa prevede lo statuto per quanto riguarda i poteri dell'assemblea; quelli del c.d.a. più o meno sono i soliti. 
Vediamo questo ultimo aspetto prima di telefonare al Notaio. 
Ciao.

----------


## kennedy08

> 09.12.2008 
> Scusa, non mi hai detto che cosa prevede lo statuto per quanto riguarda i poteri dell'assemblea; quelli del c.d.a. più o meno sono i soliti. 
> Vediamo questo ultimo aspetto prima di telefonare al Notaio. 
> Ciao.

  L'assemblea ordinaria
1 approva il bilancio 2 delibera su emissione di azioni...3 procede alla nomina organo amm.vo 4 nomina sindaci e presidente 5 determina misura compensi di amministratori 6 approva regolamenti interni 7 delibera su responsabilita' amm.ri e sindaci 8 delibera su tutti gli altri oggetti riservati alla sua competenza dalla legge e dal presente statuto (?)

----------

